# Sindarin-Schrift ???



## sh0x (22. Dezember 2001)

Weiß jemand, wo ich die Schriftart Sindarin aus Der Herr der Ringe herbekomme?

Ich möchte diese elbische Schrift für ein Logo benutzen..
freue mich über jeden Hinweis..
thnx ahead


----------



## gremmlin (22. Dezember 2001)

*hinweisgeb*

http://www.quintessentialwebsites.com/lordoftherings/home/

viel spaß


----------



## sh0x (22. Dezember 2001)

*ähm*

ich finde auf der site leider nicht die schrift, die ich suche..

entweder ich habn knick inner pupille  oder du hast mich missverstanden..

bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege,
ich suche die schrift, die auf dem ring ist..

thnx ahead
grüße


----------



## gremmlin (22. Dezember 2001)

hmm..ok sorry...hab ich wohl falsch verstanden.
Die hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Mandalore (22. Dezember 2001)

Hier .. das ist der link zum runterladen:

Sindarin


----------



## gremmlin (22. Dezember 2001)

okidoki mister.
ich hab mich ma ins zeug gelegt und hab was gefunden für dich  

biddescheeen!


----------



## Firehawk (24. Dezember 2001)

Warn das im Film nicht eher Runen? Oder waren nur die Bücher in Runen geschrieben und der Ring von Sauron in Sindarin? Jau... glaub so wars :{}

Axo... vielleicht hilft das ja auch noch...
http://www.lordoftherings.it/opereling.htm


----------



## gremmlin (24. Dezember 2001)

auf dem ring sind sicher keine runen..da is sindarin.
die schriftarten hab ich oben eh angehängt.


----------



## sh0x (24. Dezember 2001)

*1000dank*

hab jetzt mehrere sindarin schriftarten und auf der einen seite noch ein direktes "in sindarin-sprache-übersetzungs-tool" gefunden..
super!
;D
astreein! 
geil! 

danke leute ihr seid nett!!!
so long
sh0xy


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (24. Dezember 2001)

kannste mir das tool per mail schicken ?? plz ? 

sezai@imusiq.com


----------



## Z-r0 (24. Dezember 2001)

HI
Wo auf der Seite hast du es denn gefunden? 
Würde es auch gerne haben


----------

